

Skeptic Physicist finds he now agrees global warming is real - hendler
http://news.yahoo.com/skeptic-finds-now-agrees-global-warming-real-142616605.html

======
marshray
I always heard the Earth was warming because we were still coming out of the
ice age from 10,000 years ago.

Seems like the relevant questions to me are how accurately are we measuring
it? What kinds of problems (or benefits) will this cause? How much of this
warming is caused by humans and CO2? How good are our models at predicting,
really? And most importantly, can we, and at what cost, should we actually
attempt to change the way things are headed?

